# Ancient Prop Scrolls - DIY Tutorial



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Evening All!

Hope you enjoy this fun and easy tutorial to build ancient looking scrolls. It was a fun video to make and had far too many laughs while making it. These scroll are quick to build and can add an extra bit of flair to any room or haunt you decide to throw them into. Enjoy! Onwards to a candelabra build for next week!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very well done. Might have to give this a pirate twist.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

IMU said:


> Very well done. Might have to give this a pirate twist.


The scrolls are so easy to twist into whatever you need, it's such a great base for customization. I know I made them, but I was still really happy how they turned out, as the prop videos I do, what you are seeing is normally that is my first time making them!

If you end up making some, I would love to see the finished product!


----------

